# Pictures Of Anarrowescape's birds



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Here are links to pictures of Robert's lovely birds. They sure look like Ringneck doves to me. What does everyone think?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/robma...m=a514re2.jpg&.tok=phruxMEB.c8mZshV&.src=mail
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/robma...m=3379re2.jpg&.tok=phruxMEB.c8mAsIb&.src=mail
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/robma...m=502fre2.jpg&.tok=phsuxMEB1goIGNp1&.src=mail
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/robma...m=b160re2.jpg&.tok=phsuxMEB1goIsBho&.src=mail

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Could be large Homers, dressed up in slender White Dove costumes...

That can fool ya sometimes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* How adorable! What a pretty bird, Robert! She's so cute!! ~Alice*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They definitely have the face & head structure as well as beak, of a dove.
Definitely beautiful birds. What size are they?


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are links to pictures of Robert's lovely birds. They sure look like Ringneck doves to me. What does everyone think?
> 
> ...


*I am sorry because it won't let me see the pictures.*


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

for people that could not view the pics try this link

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=544446008


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are links to pictures of Robert's lovely birds. They sure look like Ringneck doves to me. What does everyone think?
> 
> ...


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

The are definitely ringneck doves  They look exactly like mine.


----------

